
Most Comcast customers now have a 1TB home internet data cap - ohazi
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/6/13192832/comcast-xfinity-home-internet-data-caps-one-terabyte
======
ohazi
Particularly egregious:

> To notify customers, the company will use _in-browser_ , email, and text
> notifications starting at the 50 percent point.

(emphasis mine)

I'm assuming this is via some sort of injection over unencrypted HTTP?

~~~
dylz
You will get scripts and arbitarary JS evals appended onto your pages.

Injected inline; sometimes your DNS resolutinos might be hijacked to resolve
to a comcast IP afaik

